# Mikes workshop



## Chippygeoff (22 Aug 2013)

I ordered 4 gross of flying dutchman ultra reverse blades from Mikes Workshop 2 hours ago and already they are in the post. Hows that for service.


----------



## Graham Orm (22 Aug 2013)

link please


----------



## martinka (22 Aug 2013)

Chippygeoff":yateg3nn said:


> I ordered 4 gross of flying dutchman ultra reverse blades from Mikes Workshop 2 hours ago and already they are in the post. Hows that for service.



Sounds like good service to me, but I was a bit disappointed when he didn't reply to my email when I thought he had sent the wrong blades.
Martin.

Grayorm, here's the link to Mike's website.


----------



## journeyman (22 Aug 2013)

Mikes the man in my opinion. Been dealing with him for 6 years now and never had a problem. Maybe your e-mail didn't arrive or something, it doesn't sound like Mike at all. He has been in hospital a couple of times of late for hip surgery.
Mick


----------



## Mike M (23 Aug 2013)

Grayorm,
I apologize for not responding. The only thing I can think off, that I might have clicked on the wrong key and your email was deleted. It has happened a few times before.
Could you email me again please?
FD Mike


----------



## scrimper (23 Aug 2013)

Chippygeoff":c7ctdf8i said:


> I ordered 4 gross of flying dutchman ultra reverse blades from Mikes Workshop 2 hours ago and already they are in the post. Hows that for service.



I fancy trying some of these blades but am unsure on the ordering, can one do so online and pay via credit card only the pricing is in dollars also does the postage cost a lot to the UK?

Up to now I normally only use the normal reverse tooth blades from either Hobbies or Hegner. The Ultra ones sound good.


----------



## richard56 (23 Aug 2013)

scrimper":3cftydjy said:


> I fancy trying some of these blades but am unsure on the ordering, can one do so online and pay via credit card only the pricing is in dollars also does the postage cost a lot to the UK?
> 
> Up to now I normally only use the normal reverse tooth blades from either Hobbies or Hegner. The Ultra ones sound good.



Yes you can order on line and pay by credit card.
Postage was $2.25. I only ordered 1 gross. As the things way next to nothing I doubt it will vary much.

Rich


----------



## scrimper (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the info Richard.


----------



## Bryan Bennett (23 Aug 2013)

Hi Rich Just a small point,on Mike's online order form he does state add postage of $3,I ordered some blades the other day.At this moment a dollar is worth 64p.

Bryan


----------



## scrimper (23 Aug 2013)

Sorry to appear dumb but how do I order? Have looked at the on-line form but it only shows postage for US? Or will the form accept my CC details without specifying the total amount?


----------



## Bryan Bennett (23 Aug 2013)

Hi Scrimper select which blades you want put the amount of dollars for them add the postage of $3 put the total at the bottom of the online order form.Put your details of your card in the spaces provided and Mike will do the rest.

Bryan


----------



## mac1012 (23 Aug 2013)

mine came to 9 pound all in for 3 doz blades from mike so worked out at 3 pound each for 12 blades if you order from hegner you can only order minimum 3 doz of one size whereas mike you can order just 12 blades of each size , hegner is 7.75 plus postage so works out at around 10.50 for a minimum order of 3 doz i ordered from mike on a Monday and got them on Saturday i pleased with FD blades but i haven't had chance to compare with niqua blades properly yet.

one upside of hegner if you needed them in a rush they come the next day. 

please be aware there is a surcharge of 1.50 on your credit or debit card from mikes but it is still reasonable 9.00 all in 


mark


----------



## mac1012 (23 Aug 2013)

the 3 dollar postage is for us but mike just sorts his end 

mark


----------



## scrimper (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks everyone for a quick response, I am off to place an order!


----------



## scrimper (23 Aug 2013)

Have just ordered a gross of (assorted sizes) ultra reserve blades to try out.


----------



## Chippygeoff (23 Aug 2013)

It can easily be worked out how much an order with Mike will cost somply by typing in the search engine, dollars to pounds converter. The cost of p[ostage is about the same as what it would cost in the Uk. On average I wait about a week for blades to come but I order in advance and the wait is very worthwhile for in my opinion the flying Dutchman blades are the very best. Someone once said these blades are available in the UK but they are not. I would urge any serious scroller to try the ultra reverse blades, they are so much better to anything available in the UK.


----------



## Mike M (23 Aug 2013)

Thanks for all the help. 
I should clarify the shipping charge.
The shipping for the US and Canada is $ 3.00. For all other countries the minimum is $ 3.00.
It depends on the weight if it would be more to the other countries.
You always could email me and I would be happy to give you the postage charge. I do not charge for handling.
FD Mike


----------



## scrimper (29 Aug 2013)

Just like to say a big thank you for Mike.

The blades that I ordered on Friday afternoon arrived safely this morning (Thursday). 
A fantastic service considering they came from the US and there was a weekend and bank holiday in between.

Am now off to the workshop to give them a try out!

*Many thanks Mike.*


----------

